# Siding replaced leaves an unsafe condition



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Have you ever seen a situation like this one?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

That pretty insane there.:blink:  :w00t: 

I am sure that many siding company useally dont bother call the electrician until they blow the meter and have hard time to explain why the meter went " bang " !!

the last time one sliding company did that and called me to fix this mess and the HO was really ticked off all i did send the bill to the sliding guys and they have to pay for repair the service riser there [ it was not cheap due it ran into after hours it add up cost fast  ]

Merci, Marc


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

At least they tied the mast up with a piece of rope and proped up the meter can with a board. I wonder how the pipe size got changed? :whistling2: Just wait till the mason shows up to fix the chiminey. One Electrician and one Mason going at a sider, That ought to be interesting!


----------

